# Ok Finished!! Now Time For A Drop



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok I will take better pictures of the car in the morining it was kinda late.. so I took them anyway..

Let me know what you think...
these are the wheels that took me over 1 week to finish..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

btw i noticed a big diffrence in power with thes wheels they are lighter thatn the 16" ADR wheels I had on...

now my automatic's wheels chirp from 700 rpm's


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

too dark,cant see your rims that clearly but since theyre Nissans,theyre okay


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you can see the real color with the one thats sitton the floor in the first pic..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wouldn't those be your original wheels, being that you have an SE-L?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes ,

I sold my se-l wheels

but se-l wheels are more of a Bronze color.. I will post a pic of the wheels from when I had those on the car...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

okay i see the one on the bottom.
nice job!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it took u a week? me and my boy just did mine yesterday... i started at 1pm and finished at 8pm it was a long day of sanding!! and painting. i actually put them on this morning so ill post pics asap... btw sel, they look amazing! what paint did u use? they look EXACTLY like my se-r rims


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

get some day time pics, they look like steelies to me......or is it cuz i'm sleepy?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they were se-l wheels then i stripped off the whole wheel down to bare metal... hit it with 5 coats of black primer... then hit it with 
5 coats of dupi color wheels paint... graphite... the hit them with 4 clear coats...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they still come out dark... but I like the color allot...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

they look good, they'd prolly show up better if you took the pictures not in the shade.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well I tried to lighten one of the pic up a lil bit. But I couldnt just stop there. Can you find whats different?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hmmmm could it be the 2" drop


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that ride looks tight selrider


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Neil said:


> *hmmmm could it be the 2" drop  *


Thats one thing. hehe


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice job taking out the gas tank cover


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet job on your rims man. I was going to do something similar to my car, but its black and it just didnt look right to me. Look great with the white. Have you sold your old rims yet. or are you keeping them? Also whats next after the drop?

P.S. I also shaved the door handles, and tinted the rear brake light.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah the wheels and tires are F/S... 

Wow I didn't even notice the door handles.. wow thee car looks so clean like that !!! good job..

my next thing is the torque converter .... then the valve body upgrade...

carbon fiber hood and so on...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok here goes some better pics i took while at work.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ooh,
Nice, and they match the tint too.

Seth


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice car 

Ben


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks Guys...

I might paint the car this color in a year or to i am really fond of it...


----------

